# Help?



## Juno (27/4/16)

Hi guys and gals, does anyone know where to get chuff caps or custom made drip tips? I've recently purchased a goon rda and can't bare the small drip tip that comes with it. It may look adequate but it's a 24mm rda and it just does not feel right.


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/4/16)

Hi @Juno . Sir vape has beautiful custom drip tips made by @hands will post link now.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands


----------



## Juno (27/4/16)

@Clouds4Days I've seen his works of art but they all seem to be standard 510 drip tips


----------



## Dirge (27/4/16)

Don't know if they will fit, but look at the Mad Hatty's, if you can test a cap from the RDA's listed in the description, might be worth a shot.

http://dhdaccessories.com/shop/


----------



## Silver (27/4/16)

Have moved this to 'who has stock' for you @Juno in case the vendors can help out directly here with their products

Perhaps amend the title slightly and it may help you further


----------

